# photos



## Angel0713 (Jun 14, 2014)

How do I post a picture? New to the site and tried to post a picture but can't figure out how?


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

The little paper clip. It's called "Attachments"


----------



## Angel0713 (Jun 14, 2014)

Thanks,

I can't post pictures from my tablet, had to use the computer.


----------

